# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Πόνεσε η ψυχή μου

## Μπία

Έχω ένα υπερήλικα συγγενή[να μη τον είχα]που από τα νιάτα του παγιδεύει αγριοπούλια.Έφτασε 83 χρονών και συνεχίζει ακάθεκτος.Όταν είναι βολικό τα απελευθερώνω.Μη μου πείτε να του μιλήσω,το έκανα πολλές φορές και τώρα είναι και κουφός...
Τα πουλάκια δεν επιβιώνουν δυστυχώς.Σήμερα σε μία παγίδα είχαν πιαστεί 2 μικρούλικα πρασινοκίτρινα πουλάκια[δεν τα γνωρίζω τα είδη].Το ένα είχε πιαστεί το κεφαλάκι του καθώς έκλεινε η παγίδα και κρεμόταν από το λαιμουδάκι του.Χτυπούσε τα ποδαράκια και το δεύτερο προσπαθούσε αδίκως να βγει ανάμεσα από τα σύρματα.Σκέφτηκα να τα φωτογραφίσω να δείτε το έγκλημα αλλά αποφάσισα να δράσω γρήγορα.Άνοιξα με προσοχή την παγίδα και τα ελευθέρωσα.Το άλλο στο κλουβί κράχτη δεν μπόρεσα γιατί η παγίδα έκλεινε την πόρτα του κλουβιού.Σας στέλνω φωτο από την παγίδα που άνοιξα και στην επόμενη φωτο θα δείτε τον κράχτη σε άλλο κλουβί με νέα παγίδα.
Η όλη ιστορία κράτησε μισή ώρα.Για πότε πρόλαβε και έκανε τις μετατροπές του!!!!



Σπίνος είναι?

----------


## kostasp

Το πουλι λεγεται λουγαρο.Για μας τους βορειους είναι το σκαθακι.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δυστυχώς αυτές τις πράξεις, ειδικά οι μεγάλοι σε ηλικία άνθρωποι είναι δύσκολο εώς ακατόρθωτο να τις σταματήσουν. Όταν όλο αυτό ήταν η παράδοση που υπήρχε στα χρόνια που εκείνοι μεγάλωναν, πως να το θεωρούν λάθος;; Και εγώ το καλοκαίρι άκουσα τέτοιες ιστορίες από το θείο μου (70 χρονών περίπου), για τον πατέρα του που ήταν πουλοπιάστης. Τον έπαιρνε μαζί του και του έδειχνε τη "δουλειά", είχε πάρα πολλά πουλιά στα κλουβιά. Και ο θείος μου παρότι δεν το έκανε ποτέ από μόνος του και έπιασε δουλειά άσχετη με αυτό, ποτέ δεν το θεώρησε κακό, πιστεύει πως όπως ζουν στα κλουβιά τα πουλιά εκτροφής, έτσι μπορούν να ζήσουν και τα πιασμένα. Όσο και να του εξηγούσα, μεγάλωσε βλέποντας τον πατέρα του να το κάνει, πως να παραδεχτεί ότι είναι λάθος;;

Ας είσαι καλά που τουλάχιστον ελευθερώνεις όσα μπορείς από αυτά που πιάνει!!

----------


## HarrisC

Μπραβο Mπια.Στα κρυφα πηγαινε και ανοιγε κανα πορτακι .

----------


## mrsoulis

Ξέρετε πόσοι είναι αυτοί οι ασυνηδειτοι που κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά και μάλιστα μεγάλοι άνθρωποι; Βέβαια για να είμαι και εγώ ειλικρινής όταν ήμουν πιτσιρίκος με την παρέα μου αλλά και αλλά πολλά παιδιά κάναμε αυτή την δουλειά αλλά εκτός από το νεαρό της ηλικίας δεν είχαμε και την απαραίτητη παιδεία ούτε υπήρχε φυσικά εκείνα τα χρόνια το Ίντερνετ! Μου κάνει εντύπωση όμως πως ακόμα γίνεται και μάλιστα εμπόριο. Για μαντέψτε πόσο πουλιούνται άγριες καρδερινες αυτή την εποχή στα μαγαζιά της περιοχής μου και πόσο το καλοκαίρι που είναι και η εποχή τους;;;; Περιμένω να δω αν είναι το ίδιο και σε άλλες περιοχές...

----------


## mrsoulis

Εμείς εδώ κάτω αν δεν κάνω καθόσον το λέμε τσαράντι....

----------


## Μπία

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να επεμβαίνεις σε τέτοιες ιστορίες επειδή αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν ούτε ευγένεια ,ούτε ανθρωπιά και σου φέρονται ανάλογα.<br>Στο εξοχικό υπάρχει άλλος που μόλις έρθει μοστράρει τις παγίδες.Μη μπορώντας να τα βάλω μαζί του ,κάθομαι και περιμένω υπομονετικά πότε θα κάτσει πουλάκι κοντά στην παγίδα και τότε με δύναμη ανοιγοκλείνω το παράθυρο και κείνο φεύγει.Το έχει πάρει είδηση αλλά τι να πει?

----------

